# where to catch live shrimp oak island



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

40th st and barbee st usually worked in the past.still good places or should i go elsewhere?looking for shrimp big enough to fish for trout.


----------



## twdaisylady (May 30, 2005)

17th Street south is where I go. Walk out past the oyster beds and around the corner.great place to get shrimp and mullet.


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

Be sure to wear water shoes or sandals at 17th st. Very muddy with a lot of oyster shells, but the shrimp were there this weekend.


----------

